# JavaDoc



## e9926044 (30. Mrz 2008)

Weiß jemand, wie man in der IDE NetBeans mit dem Cursor auf eine Methode gehen kann und das man dann mit irgendwelchen Tastenkombinationen dann einen JavaDoc einfügen kann,

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden,

Vielen Dank,

lg


----------



## Maeher (30. Mrz 2008)

So was wie in Eclipse hab ich noch nicht gefunden. aber du kannst einfach in der Zeile über der Methode folgendes eingeben:

```
/**
```
Wenn du diese Zeile mit Enter abschließt bekommst du dein Javadoc


----------



## e9926044 (30. Mrz 2008)

Mit Eclipse bekommt man mit der Tastenkürzel Alt, Shift und J den ganzen JavaDoc mit @param usw., 
Gibts das in NetBeans auch, ich hab im Internet noch nichts gefunden!


----------



## Maeher (30. Mrz 2008)

Ja ich kenn das Tastenkürzel in Eclipse, aber wenn ich oberhalb von 'ner beliebigen Methode in Netbeans einfach nur /** und [Enter] tippe dann bekomme ich in NetBeans zum Beispiel folgendes:

```
/**
     * 
     * @param x
     * @param str
     * @return
     */
    public static int testMethode(int x,String str){
        return 1;
    }
```


----------



## e9926044 (30. Mrz 2008)

das geht leider nur unter Netbeans 6 . 5 unterstützt das leider nicht. naja ich werd eh bald umsteigen.

Vielen Dank


----------

